# The Shack System Challenge!



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I thought this might be a fun game. If enough people participate, I will make a poll where we can vote on the best system. If this generates interest, it might turn out to be a Shack recommended system, or we may want to build some giveaways around other similar threads in the future. At the very least, I will start other similar threads at different price points if we get some interest.

Suggest your best value system with a budget of $5000. Shop for the best prices and list the supplier.

* Include the following equipment:*

Projector
Screen
AVR
Blu-ray Player
5.1 Speakers/Subwoofer
Programmable Remote

Do not include shipping, cables, installation cost, extended warranties, other accessories like power products, nor calibration. All components must be off the shelf items currently available and not DIY. Use the Home Theater Shack Stores to check for the best prices on your components but your supplier does not need to be there if you find a better deal elsewhere. Make your case for each component and why it fits as the best value in the system.

$5000 puts some serious restraints on a system like this, so there will be trade-offs. It will be interesting to see how different people prioritize the product choices.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> I thought this might be a fun game. If enough people participate, I will make a poll where we can vote on the best system. If this generates interest, it might turn out to be a Shack recommended system, or we may want to build some giveaways around other similar threades in the future. At the very least, I will start other similar threads at different price points if we get some interest.
> 
> Suggest your best value system with a budget of $5000. Shop for the best prices and list the supplier.
> 
> ...


1,149.00
Epson 8100(excellent value from my favorite PJ maker)
http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLite-Theatre-Projector-V11H336120/dp/B002T0KTSW

718.68
Screen Carada Precision Series 118"(Great screens)
http://www.carada.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=PROJECTION-SCREEN-H118P

499.99
Onkyo 707(Solid receiver can be had for 100 less refurbed. It has pre-outs, a good amp section Auddysey and good internals.)
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...t2-Plus-100-watts-channel-7.2-Receiver/1.html

1500
Dual Epik Empires(up and coming sub manufacturer that is impressing many. SVS may finally have a real competitor this an introductory deal though)
http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/dualempire.html
or
1699
SVS ultra(old reliable and the top rated commercial home theater sub in numerous measurement contests. Add in the wonderful craftsmanship and you got a recipe for satisfaction.
http://svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb13ultra.cfm

968
Ascend Acoustics(This lesser known company has great measurements and plenty of value.) The MTMs give flexibility to turn the center vertically or horizontally package with 3 CMT-340 fronts & HTM-200 SE pair

leaves 164 for shipping and cables. 
I think the above system would be a nice setup for any home. Unless you have an unusually large theater.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Good start. I might have put a bit more into the speakers and less into the sub and screen, but a very nice set of choices, to be sure.

Next?


----------



## jkrueger (Jan 19, 2009)

Cool idea. I am about to pull the trigger on my tv of choice. My wife and I disagree on budget, and style, and function for the rest. She says htib....I say slowly put something great together. I have mains that I like, and a useable 2.1 receiver for now. There is no need to spend immediately, but this thread will provide all sorts of ideas I am sure. Paying close attention.


Jon


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am hoping that it can become a reference point for people looking to buy a system. Eventually I can see multiple price points and system types.

BUT WE NEED SOME PARTICIPATION! Come on folks, take up the challenge!


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

My system recommendation:

Tweak City Audio Pro-10 x 5 + CS 18.1 Subwoofer = $2300
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/showpost.php?p=44439&postcount=5


Grandview 120" FixedFrame 16x9 Screen - $695 (these screens are amazing for the price)
http://www.grandviewscreenusa.com/store/fixed-frame-120-diag-169,Product.asp


Epson 8100 Projector - $1173.88
http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLi...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1280767956&sr=8-1

Sony PS3 Slim - $299
http://www.amazon.com/PlayStation-3..._1?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1280768059&sr=8-1

Onkyo TX-SR707 Reciever - 497.72
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR70...TF8&s=electronics&qid=1280768148&sr=8-1-spell


Total: $4965.60


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

*Optoma HD 7300 720p, b-stock $510 OR
Optoma HD 81 1080p, b-stock $1000
http://www.thehometheaterpros.com/theater.htm

*Grandview 120" FixedFrame 16x9 Screen - $695 (these screens are amazing for the price) Thanks Dave! :dumbcrazy:
http://www.grandviewscreenusa.com/st...69,Product.asp

Sony PS3 $300 (the going price, I believe)

Onkyo TX-SR707 factory refurbished $400 with 1080p projector OR
*Onkyo TX-NR1007 factory refurbished $750 with 720p projector

*Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 (3) OR Sierra 1 (3) --their best--
CBM-170 surrounds (4) CBM-170 surrounds (4)
$1288 7.0 speakers $1858 7.0 speakers, for 'discriminate'/large room listeners

*Epik Subwoofers Empire (pair deal) w/ Lone Epik Empire Sub (for high gain rooms)
$1500 $800

$4693! w/720p projector & dual 15" Epik subs
$4483 w/ 1080p projector & 15" Epik sub
$4913 audio focused w/ 720p projector & Ascend's best main speakers (3) + one 15" sub


* Glen's pick
$5043 Total


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> 1,149.00
> Epson 8100(excellent value from my favorite PJ maker)
> http://www.amazon.com/Epson-PowerLite-Theatre-Projector-V11H336120/dp/B002T0KTSW
> 
> ...


I second the Epson 8100, Carada screen and the Onkyo 707 but 
I would go with the Behringer TRUTH B2031P speakers for 600.00
and the PB12-Ultra for 2000.00 which puts the total right under 5k


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Forgot about the behringer truths :clap:

Go with the truths, with 4 pairs (need the center) for $720 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321817-REG/Behringer_B2031P_B2031P_2_Way_Passive.html

Now you can go with the Epson 8100, use one Epic sub, and even have a bit to mod the truths, for a total of $4765

On a tighter budget: still go 720p, 7.1 with one Epic Sub, for $3425, or dual subs for $4125


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Projector: Optoma HD20 $962

Screen: Elite R110WH1-A1080 AcousticPro $607

AVR: Onkyo TX-SR707 $400

Blu Ray Player: Panasonic DMP-BD65 $124

5.1 speaker system including sub: Three RBH Sound MC-616C LCR ~$1500, two RBH Sound MC-6C ~$800 and an SVSound PB12-NSD $599

Programmable remote: Harmony 650 $85

Total = $5077 a bit over but I'd bet a little more shopping around would get me there :spend:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

ironglen said:


> Forgot about the behringer truths :clap:
> 
> Go with the truths, with 4 pairs (need the center) for $720
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321817-REG/Behringer_B2031P_B2031P_2_Way_Passive.html
> ...


I save the 2030p's for the dirt home theater.

Total Price 658.29(Full home theater including a good sub, good speakers and an HDMI repeating receiver)
323.07
3 pairs Behringer 2030p
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html
(lay one on side if necessary for center, save the extra as a spare in case the kids decide to play with one.)
179.99
Onkyo TX-SR308
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...R308-5.1-Channel-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html
155.23
Dayton SUB-120
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
Get Cables
monoprice.com

add a Sanyo PLV-z60 and two coats of valspar primer and you got a home theater. :T


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

I know you said no DIY, so I'm automatically disqualified - but I wanted to get this out there anyway, for those who don't mind a little DIY:

Panasonic PT-AE4000U - $1,999 (visualapex)
*Seymour A/V DIY CenterStage XD AT screen - $300 ($115 direct for 12' of the 63" wide material; the rest for frame construction supplies - Home Depot)
Pioneer AVX-1120-K - $549 (newegg)
Oppo BDP-80 - $289 (direct)
*THT / THT LP DIY subwoofer - $500 (partsexpress for speaker components, HD for building materials)
3x TCA Pro-10 - $1,050 (direct)
2x Hsu HIW-1 - $249/pair (direct)
Harmony 880 - $80 (amazon, refurbished)

total: $5,016 (went over by $16 - could scrimp a little on misc DIY parts to make it under)

This is basically what I'm going to be doing - except 7.1.


----------

